# [Wet Thumb Forum]-some pictures for your comments



## Simon (Feb 19, 2004)

feel free to pop into my imagestation page to see the large format..









[email protected] [email protected]


----------



## JanMc (Aug 6, 2003)

I really like some of those but others are a little too centered for my taste. Try to have your critters moving into the frame instead. Thanks.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice pictures.

Bob

High Pressure CO2 sources, needle valves, information:
http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High%20Pressure%20CO2


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2003)

Great looking fish and healthy plants.

I would have to agree with JanMc if you are looking for "artistic" feedback. Try to position your pictures as per Rule of Thirds or at least crop your pictures "properly" to reflect those rules.

Look into Composition Topic in this section. I gave some good examples there.

-------------
Regards,
Jay Luto


----------



## Simon (Feb 19, 2004)

thanks for the comments guys

these are be inital pics.. try to get used to it converting from a compact digicam user to a dslr









[email protected] [email protected][email protected]


----------



## Jay Reeves (Jan 26, 2004)

Simon, what kind of dslr and lens are you using? hope you keep posting and changing pics as you work with your new camera?

Jay


----------



## Simon (Feb 19, 2004)

Jay, its the Canon 300D Rebel.. have added a canon 50mm Mk II 1.8, a sigma 70-300mm APO Super Macro and a canon 500d closeup filter

visit my photo site.. there are more non-aquatic pix 

http://www.imagestation.com/members/simonsng









[email protected] [email protected][email protected]


----------

